# Seat post - 27.2 - What have you?



## bigfella (22 Apr 2010)

Good condition please, no scratches above the limit marker and in silver.

Thanks!


----------



## karan733 (22 Apr 2010)

I might have one back home, ill check tonight. What length/material are you looking for?

Do you have a 80mm stem?


----------



## John Ponting (22 Apr 2010)

sorry in advance -

I have both.

Stem says Cinelli and post says Campagnolo but I'm keeping them in the box with the Campagnolo Pista pedals.

But when I go home I will check parts box to see if there is another seat post.


----------



## karan733 (22 Apr 2010)

damn  Id love a 80mm stem. You arent selling, right?


----------



## bigfella (23 Apr 2010)

Something nice and in alloy please.


----------



## ed_o_brain (15 May 2010)

Got a black one with no layback if your are interested.


----------



## bigfella (15 May 2010)

Managed to get one in the end thanks.


----------

